# Meet Strangedog Joe!



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

I think most of you know that I just got my Kindle last Friday. I don't think most of you know however that I'm retired military (21 years Army). For me there was no other way to decorate my Kindle but in BDU's (Battle Dress Uniform). I got the Camo skin from DecalGirl and found the fabric on line and sent it to Frank at Stragedog who made a truly one of a kind Kindle cover me. I really like the way that it looks and feels and with the tough fabric it will definitly protect my Kindle. Here's a couple of pictures. I also got a BDU camo screen saver from DecalGirl as well. Here are a couple of pictures.





Thank you Frank for making a great cover for my Kindle!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, that's REALLY cool. If my husband ever gets a Kindle, that's what his will look like! (He's a retired Marine). We like Cam-a-floo-gee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love how that looks.  I was looking at the skin in the beginning but wasn't sure what cover would go with it.  Great idea to send your own material.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice! Especially for retired Army. Frank did a good thing and a good job.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your cover Dallas!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great cover....I love it


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awesome looking!*


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Dallas, thats one great looking Kindle!
How apropos....


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm personally not a fan of camo, but that combination is very nice!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What an original idea to send your own fabric. Your Kindle looks very patriotic.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I love it. But would have a hard time finding it if I laid it down outside    

Thanks so much for your service!

Theresam


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NMS, but very nice!  The skin and cover both look great!


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Very Cool!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Definitely one way to snag a hard-to-get Strangedog cover!


Thats soooo true!!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, excellent match! Way to go Dallas! (Frank does such nice work!)


----------



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband wants me to get one in the ACU pattern like that.  I said he is in the military, I am only a spouse.  But he really likes yours.  Maybe I can convince him to get his own Kindle now.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait where is it? I can't see it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adriane said:


> My husband wants me to get one in the ACU pattern like that. I said he is in the military, I am only a spouse.


Just an aside: Adriane, NEVER say you're _only _a spouse. 

Ann
(Spouse of retired Navy officer.)


----------

